# How to record a song from beginning to end (series preview)



## Mike Enjo (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi folks! Would you like to know the full process of recording a song from scratch, through to release on Spotify, iTunes etc? All from a home studio?
I'm super excited to be announcing a new 15 part series where I demonstrate just that!

WATCH HERE FOR DETAILS:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 4, 2020)

EPISODE 1

Here is the first episode folks! All about getting started with that dreaded blank project!

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 6, 2020)

EPISODE 2

Hi folks! In the second episode of my series about recording a song from scratch, I'm recording the bass guitar part, including preparation to get the best performance!

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 10, 2020)

EPISODE 3

Hi folks! If you want to learn about programming virtual drums, catch the 3rd episode in my 15 part series about recording a whole song from scratch!

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 10, 2020)

EPISODE 4

Hi folks! In the 4th episode of my 15 part series about recording a song from scratch, I'm laying down some virtual piano and organ.

WATCH HERE: 

ALSO... don't forget that tomorrow is the first live show in the series, where you can ask me about the episodes so far


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 12, 2020)

EPISODE 5

Hi folks! In the 5th episode in my 15 part series about recording a song from scratch, I'm recording the acoustic guitar parts!

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 14, 2020)

EPISODE 6

Hi folks! In the 6th episode in my 15 part series about recording a song from scratch, I'm recording a Cajon!

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 17, 2020)

I’m very happy to announce that I have now made available the multitracks for my series RECORD, MIX, RELEASE, so that you can practice your mixing skills with this song J.

DOWNLOAD HERE: https://www.creativesauce.net/record-mix-release-multitracks/


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 18, 2020)

EPISODE 8

Hi folks! Its time to record lead vocals in episode 8 of my 15 part series about recording a song from scratch. As well as recording I'm loooking comping, pitch correction, and a few harmonies 

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 20, 2020)

EPISODE 9

Hi folks! We are at episode 9 in my 15 part series about recording a song from scratch, and the tracking is finally done. So in this episode we start the mixing process with some important preparation. Don't miss out!

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 22, 2020)

EPISODE 10

Hi folks! We are now on episode 10 of my 15 part series about recording a song from scratch, and I believe that one is about something that can make a big difference to the result - gain staging.

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 24, 2020)

EPISODE 11

Hi folks! We are now on episode 11 of my 15 part series about recording a song from scratch, and this is a stage we have been working towards for a while - the static mix!

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 26, 2020)

EPISODE 12

Hi folks! We are up to episode 12 of my 15 part series about recording and releasing a song from scratch. Now we finally dig into some of the details of processing core components.

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Feb 28, 2020)

EPISODE 13

Hi folks! In episode 13 of my 15 part series about recording and releasing a song from scratch we start on some automation!

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Mar 1, 2020)

EPISODE 14

Hi folks, we are almost there! In episode 14 of my 15 part series about recording and releasing a song from scratch I show you my current way of mastering a song

WATCH HERE:


----------



## Mike Enjo (Mar 3, 2020)

EPISODE 15

Hi folks, we are at the final episode of my series where we record a song from scratch, and release it to the world. In this episode we are doing just that, as I show you how easy it is to get your music on the most popular streaming services!

WATCH HERE:


----------

